# Ventilateur ne tourne plus?



## levysimo (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

A l'inverse de la plupart des posts qui se plaignent de ventilateurs bruyants, j'ai l'impression que le mien ne tourne plus, ou plus vraiment. En effet, il ne fait plus de bruit, et jamais ne passe la seconde (alors qu'il le faisait auparavant quand besoin est). 
Mais surtout, depuis quelques jours, mon mac book pro présente des problèmes de lag. A savoir que lorsque je l'allume tout va bien, et peu à peu il se met à freeze, à faire du image par image quand je regarde un film, la souris se déplace d'un bout à l'autre de l'écran quand je la bouge, le tout toujours en laggant. Et surtout, mon mac est bouillant, toujours sans que le ventilateur se mette pour autant à tourner plus vite. Et si je le surélève (je le tiens moi-même en l'air), au bout de quelques minutes tout va mieux.  
Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce type de problème, je serais content d'avoir une solution. J'ai pensé d'abord à problème de software, mais j'ai reformaté mon mac et réinstallé mac OS X (v. 10.6.3) et rien n'y fait. Je pense que c'est donc un problème matériel. 

Merci pour vos réponses.​


----------



## Victorum (5 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
As-tu essayé d'installer SMCfanControl? C'est (il me semble) un logiciel permettant de régler soi-même la vitesse des ventilateurs, donc cela pourrait les forcer a fonctionner.
En espérant avoir aidé...


----------



## PDD (6 Juin 2012)

ou DASHBOARD...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

PDD a dit:


> ou DASHBOARD...



à condition d'y avoir installé le widget istatpro (clic) qui permet de voir la t° et la vitesse des ventilos (entre autres)


----------



## Bagwara (2 Avril 2013)

Bonjour Levysimo,

As-tu résolu ton problème de ventilateur?

Il s'avère que j'ai le même problème que toi depuis quelques jours... J'ai installer iStat, et en effet, malgré une vidéo en flash, un scan par Macscan et une température CPU à 98°c, pas de ventilateur qui tourne... 

Tu dis que cela ne semblait pas être un problème logiciel, peux-tu me le confirmer? As-tu du coup remplacé ton ventilo?

Bagwara


----------



## VeryBigBro (2 Avril 2013)

Commence par installer SMF Fan Control et a essayer de les mettre à fond en forcé pour voir...


----------



## lejoss (3 Avril 2013)

Recyclage de post identifié


----------



## VeryBigBro (3 Avril 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> Recyclage de post identifié



En même temps, en s'adressant aux bonnes personnes on a plus de chance d'avoir de bonnes réponses, non?


----------

